# U.S. Marines Firefight In Sangin



## longknife (Dec 12, 2012)

by Bill Corcoran

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qOoigty2o5I]U.S. Marines Firefight In Sangin - YouTube[/ame] 


> U.S. Marines from 2nd Platoon, India Company, 3rd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division, engage in a firefight with Insurgents during an operation in Sangin, Helmand Province,


----------



## retro (Dec 14, 2012)

Get the guys out of there - they're doing no good 'half-fighting' on the enemy's home ground. 

In my view David Petraeus was wrong in his Army field manual 3-24 - CounterInsurgency.

http://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/army/fm3-24.pdf

He takes views like:
''disarming,demobilizing, and reintegrating former insurgents and their groups must be part of the overall COIN plan. It must be included in the recruiting effort'.

He's assuming he's dealing with people who think like Westerners - muslims don't.

They will accept all the funds and construction assistance, weapons and training you are daft enough to give them - and then turn them on you.  They wait 'til you put your guns down - then machine gun you from a rooftop.

No amount of appeasement will gain you any ground towards 'democracy' - they hate it. The concept is incompatible with Islam.

Bring them home, and fight muslim trouble-makers (and that's all of them all over the World) from a distance.  They don't like that.

And for goodness sake, keep a close eye on those already infiltrating your own back-yard.


----------



## waltky (Feb 7, 2016)

Hope there's not a MFS hospital nearby...

*Losing Afghanistan: Taliban close to re-capturing key city*
_Feb. 7, 2016 - Sangin, a district located in southern Afghanistan's Helmand province, nearly fell to a Taliban assault in December last year._


> An Afghan army commander says the Taliban are once again on the verge of overrunning the Sangin district of southern Afghanistan's Helmand province.  The BBC quoted the commander, who spoke on condition of anonymity, as saying the Taliban now control a majority of the district and have in recent days attacked the remaining government-controlled positions, killing dozens of Afghan military personnel.  The commander reportedly said eight soldiers were killed and nine captured at a base known as "Sahra Yak," which fell late last week. The militants confiscated ammunition and weapons, including an armored vehicle, and are now threatening two other bases that "will have the same fate" if not given the proper support.  "It is the fourth day that one dead body is with us, and four wounded in the past week," he said. "It is the tenth day that we eat only dry bread, borrowing it from the local police."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*U.S. drone strike kills 16 Islamic State militants in Afghanistan*
_Feb. 7, 2016 - At least 29 Islamic State fighters also perished last week when a U.S. drone targeted a radio station used by the militants in the same eastern Afghan province._


> Afghani officials said Saturday a U.S. drone strike and a separate attack by the Afghan military killed at least 28 Islamic State militants in the country's Nangarhar province.  The drone strike occurred Friday in the mountainous Achin district bordering Pakistan, killing 16 of the militants, who were identified as Pakistani, district chief Haji Ghalib told Voice of America.  In the nearby Kot district, provincial officials said Afghan security forces killed at least 12 IS militants during overnight clashes that also resulted in the deaths of two civilians caught in the crossfire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

